# he put my bindings on the wrong way??



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

I went to a board shop to have my bindings put on. The guy rides goofy and I ride regular, so he was a little confused if he was putting them on the right way.
Well he put my angles as 0,-15.....and I said to him. Are you sure thats right?

He said ye, so i took it as correct and left. Coming home I imagined riding downhill with that stance and I thought to myself....

Shouldn't it be +15,0...or like +6,-6??

I think he put mine on backwards, forgetting I was regular and not goofy like him.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Just change them to what you like :dunno:


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

ya but isnt 0,-15 completely wrong for a regular rider?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe he didn't know which side of the board was the front, just becasue a guy works in a shop doesn't mean he knows what he is doing. Your front foot is supposed to be more angled to the front than the read, or perfectly even for duck...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hockey833 said:


> ya but isnt 0,-15 completely wrong for a regular rider?


Yeah. Mine are at 15, -9. That's pretty comfortable.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

ya i just put mine at +15,-15....is that too much or what??

and it looks like they aren't angled even, but they both are exactly on 15 on the binding plate....

I was thinking +15,-9...


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

Myself, I'm trying 15 degree duck (15/-15) this year, out from 12 duck last year in my everlasting battle to find the perfect angle for my knees. You really want to experiment and find the perfect angle for your knees where there is no pain. The perfect stance for one person can be completely wrong for another person.

TL;DR: 15 ducked might be fine.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Halborr said:


> Myself, I'm trying 15 degree duck (15/-15) this year, out from 12 duck last year in my everlasting battle to find the perfect angle for my knees. You really want to experiment and find the perfect angle for your knees where there is no pain. The perfect stance for one person can be completely wrong for another person.
> 
> TL;DR: 15 ducked might be fine.


Fucking truth, i have ridden everything from 15,-15 to 15,-18 over my 15 years of ridding and now i can't find one to hurt my knees when i land a jump... SOOO it's going to be 12,-9 this year to see if it helps


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Assuming the front of the board is facing forward, Goofy is set up so that the rider's right foot is forward, and regular left foot is forward. If you ride regular, stand on the board with your left foot forward. You should be facing the right side of the board. Your left foot should be angled out from your body, back foot can go either way. Biggest problem is if he was retarded and set your front foot inwards, or just set you up goofy. Just get a screwdriver and fuck with it :dunno:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

First the guy that used clay to fix his base and now someone that can't put on their own bindings. This a sport that depends entirely on very specific gear working correctly. Learning to do your own stuff, like setting up bindings, is just as important as learning to ride the board.

Put the bindings in the position that feels the most comfortable. There is no right or wrong.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude, one, Why did you go to a shop to put your bindings on a board?, and two; it's a plate and some bolts. It's not rocket science; Show some initiative, it'll help you later on in life as well. It's pretty easy to figure out how to do it, and if not. This is the information age and something tells me this thing called the internet would have a step by step guide for you. Ultimately the angle and width of the bindings is completely arbitrary. spend a day on the mountain or doing carpet presses to find out what stance you like best.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

seriously, you guys are dicks. I am sorry I am a visual learner and want to learn how to put bindings on from watching someone, and if I have any questions, get them answered right away. 

Sorry I am afraid of somehow ruining a $300 board I bought with my own money....


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Search google and youtube and I'm sure you will find a video about mounting bindings. When I first started snowboarding I too had no idea what I was doing. I just grabbed a screwdriver and went for it. There's really not much you can damage besides over tightening the screws. Just hand tighten and you won't have a problem.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

well i would rather be safe than sorry....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Don't worry, like everybody is saying, you almost have to be trying to damage your board and binding to harm anything. If you can feed yourself and tie your shoes, you can do this.


"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."
Donald Rumsfeld 

I can sympathize with the OP. Sometimes things look easy and straightforward, but if you're halfway intelligent you'll realize that sometimes you really don't even know enough to know what you don't know. I do my own bindings, my own waxing (shaddup) and my own base repair, but the first time I did these I was pretty nervous. I still haven't gotten around to doing my own edges, although now that I have a spare cheap board I might just be willing to wreck it for practice.

The point is, it's often easy *after* you know how.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask 

What these guys said in regards to mounting is spot on. I simply followed the instructions that came with my bindings, no big deal. 

To find my stance I used the same technique I use to set up wakeboards. Stand flat on the ground, jump straight up and land. Look at your feet and match that angle and width.


----------



## stroopwafel (Oct 31, 2010)

It's not a stupid question at all.

there is no correct angle to put your bindings. it's nearly impossible for the shopkeeper to get it right for you becouse its completely personal how you prefer to ride it.

what i advice everyone that gets his own board for the first time is to change the angle every day, maybe even 2 times a day. just try out the different angles and see for yourself what you like best. at the end of the week you know exactly how you want to have your bindings.

I'm riding with -15/15, this is pretty common so i would definatly advice trying that one out aswell.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

There is no way you're going to find the perfect angle for yourself in a timely fashion if you don't do it yourself. You're going to have to make a lot of shop stops unless you land on the perfect angle from the get-go.

Honestly, if you have ever screwed/unscrewed anything, then you'll know how to do this. Just make sure you have the correct screwdriver and you're good to go. If something like the bolt holders break on the board, then you can warranty it. There is no reason for them to break unless you forcefully torque them beyond tight or are superman or something like that.

If you are regular, you should be 15/0. If you want ducked, then 15/-15 is the most common place to start.

I went all over the place to land on my final angles of 18/-12.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

your also gonna want to play with the angles when your at the hill. Change them to find the angle that feels good to you. You won't remember how it felt from the last time you rode. So making adjustments of the angle then a bunch of similar smooth runs to see if it is better or worse.

-Slyder


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

*People need to learn how to maintain your own board*

Installing bindings is not rocket science. Don't be a wuss and learn to maintain your own board.

I remember last season my wife and I were sharpening up our edges of the snowboard with a pocket edge stool at the chair lift base. Some douche bag dressed in the latest burton matching outfit with a vapor asks if its hard to sharpen the edges and if he should continue paying money to have someone tune his edges. Even my friggin wife maintains her own board.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

Pencap75, you don't have to knock on the OP because he wasn't comfortable doing it himself for the first time. True, the job itself is easy, but to the first timer, it looks daunting. Everyone has to start somewhere, and everyone learns different. Some people learn best by being shown how to do something, and others learn best by diving in headlong.
I'm planning on waxing my own board and maintaining my own edges, but I'm going to get my dad to teach me both to keep from screwing anything up. It looks easy enough, but I'm still nervous about messing it up.
As far as the angles go, I played with the angles constantly till I found what was comfortable for me, only to then discover the angle marks on the bindings to make setting them faster.

P.S. Is changing the angle 5 times in one day too much(yeah for quick angle change systems on rentals)?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> Installing bindings is not rocket science. Don't be a wuss and learn to maintain your own board.
> 
> I remember last season my wife and I were sharpening up our edges of the snowboard with a pocket edge stool at the chair lift base. Some douche bag dressed in the latest burton matching outfit with a vapor asks if its hard to sharpen the edges and if he should continue paying money to have someone tune his edges. Even my friggin wife maintains her own board.


No offense, there's a lot missing from this story...
What exactly did he do that makes him a douche bag? Maybe he figured there was something special to it and that if you don't know that you'll fuck up your board (and maybe he doesn't want to wreck his expensive vapor, reasonable concern if he payed for it himself). Apparently asking someone for advice is a douche bag move if you're using Burton equipment...


----------

